# What do i do?



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

my lemon peel angel has nipped off a considerable amount of my clown fish's fins, I found the clown resting at the bottom today, i guess because he has barely any fins. So I moved him into a small tank to keep him away from the other fish? I put in this garlic xtreme and vitamin drops, was this a smart move, is there anything I can do to help him live? Is there any chance that he can grow back his fins and then I could put him back into the tank?


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

*reply*

no i don't think you can do anything else for it.
rarely do the fish's fins grow back after something stressful like that.

IT MAY NOT SURVIVE (prepare for the worst)


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I suspect there is more going on with your tank than you realize at this point. It is very odd for a Lemon Peel and a Clown to have issues with compatibility, especially in your size aquarium. 

Without any additional information, i think you need to monitor the water quality very carefully and watch the fish behavior for an extended period of time. I would not be surprised to find the Foxface is a huge part of your problem, assuming you still have him in the tank.


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

I do not have the foxface or the longnose in my aquarium, the foxface got trapped by a powerhead that didnt have a cap so he died, and the longnose wouldn't leave my starfish alone so the lfs took him back. We just got the water tested and my nitrates are 0, ammonia is 0, and s.g. is 1.023. The lemon peel is fine except at feeding time, he is a very aggressive eater, and when the clowns would come up to eat he would nip them away. Now the clowns love to eat as well so they didn't want to back down so they just kept on getting nipped. The one has learned and he stays mid level waiting for food, unfortunately the other clown died  . Any suggestions on how I should feed?


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

now can i get another clownfish and will he do fine with the other clown? Or will my clown in the tank not accept a new clown? I would really like to buy another clownfish because I like how they traveled togehter, if I got a new one would they become "friends"?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

NEMO!!!


----------

